# Opinions on Rockwork



## DaveFe (Apr 13, 2013)

Last night I started stacking up rocks in an attempt to try and figure out what I'd like to do for the 55G tank I'm starting up. This is my first Cichlid tank and my first attempt at stacking rocks so any opinions/advice would be greatly appreciated. The tape measure is there to give some idea of where the waterline will be.

Stocking list will be 1M:4F of the following species Rusty(odotropheus sprengerae), Red Top Trewavasae(Labeotropheus trewavasae)(Zimbawe), and Yellow Labs(Labidochromis caeruleus).


























Thanks,


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That rock looks pretty cool, and I think you have it stacked well. As long as you provide a lot of cover and sight breaks, you should be good to go. There is no need to provide any openings between the rocks, as you have on the left, since you're getting all mbuna. Mo rocks mo betta...


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

They look nice except for that one jagged edge (second picture - top right) that is a bit scary...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You might find labeotropheus too big/aggressive for a 55G.

Regarding the rock, I can see nooks and crannies, but can the fish fit into most of them or swim through a lot of them? I'd probably do more rock but smaller pieces so the fish can use the spaces in between to hide/escape.


----------



## Kaenon (Dec 12, 2012)

Did you buy that rock at "The Fish Place" in North Tonawanda?


----------



## Stussi613 (May 8, 2009)

I'm using lace rock as well and I find it best to stack it a little "looser" so you have more open spaces with mbuna. Because this stuff sticks to itself so well it's safe to go with a little bit wider spacing vs traditional rock that may fall over if not fully supported. Have a look at my tank (check my profile for my critique thread and relatively updated pics) and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## DaveFe (Apr 13, 2013)

I've got the rock in the tank now(cycle officially started yesterday woohoo) and I did try to make a few more openings, a couple passthroughs from front to back.

Stussi are you Senators fan? Just curious cause I live near Binghamton and go to lots of games for their AHL team.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i personally dont believe in the "no lava rock because of sharp edges" mentality. i have had lava rock in my african tank for a few years and never had a problem. people use crushed coral and gravel which is just as sharp. plus i dont think every rock in lake malawi has a smooth edge do u. they are gonna no not to rub on it. thats my opinion, i'm not trying to discredit anyone else's


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

*** had lace rock for years myself fish will initially scratch on it, but eventually they seem to give up as it does more harm then good. my only suggestion is that you try using some of the smaller rocks to kind of hide the edges so to speak. i personally use the little pieces to disguise the fact that its just a pile of rocks (makes it a more believeable fake reef).


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

sumthinfishy said:


> i personally dont believe in the "no lava rock because of sharp edges" mentality. i have had lava rock in my african tank for a few years and never had a problem. people use crushed coral and gravel which is just as sharp. plus i dont think every rock in lake malawi has a smooth edge do u. they are gonna no not to rub on it. thats my opinion, i'm not trying to discredit anyone else's


My fish bash into the rocks accidentally when chasing or fleeing from another fish. The injuries seem less with a smooth rock like river rock than the rougher rocks. I don't even like sandstone for that reason.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

as i said, i personally feel that way based in my own experience with lava rock. "I" have never had an issue in my tank. i'm not saying it isnt possible.


----------

